# Vodafone -Access Points and Vodafone Mobile TV woes



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 7, 2011)

I posted this a while back on IBF, but it didn't get much attention. =\ I wonder if I can get some replies here?



> Gee, it's been a while since I've been on IBF! Allow me to apologize for the big block of text. My intended paragraph of a rant probably turned into a miniature essay. I tried to break it up and make it easier to read and less tl;dr worthy:
> 
> My present billing cycle commenced on the 27th of March. I had been subscribed to both Vodafone live! (Their WAP service, with zero monthly rental and charged at 10p/10kb) and Vodafone Mobile Connect (Full-fledged GPRS with tethering allowed, and 2 GB of free usage). On the 29th, I had made a call to Vodafone, attempting to get Vodafone live! deactivated, but with no success - since their systems were down. In order to ensure that I would not be using Vodafone live! (for which I would be billed for data usage), I delete the access point and am left with two others - Vodafone Mobile Connect, and Vodafone MMS.
> 
> ...



Twitter log:
*@pikachutrainer* _(Me)_ Met with an utterly appalling response from @VodafoneIN customer care today. :\ Vodafone Mobile TV - Access Points issue Please RT. [link - RT if you can]
*@VodafoneIN* @pikachutrainer We tried calling you but you seemed busy. Please refer Vodafone 3G India - Video Calling - 3G Internet | Vodafone 3G Services to know more about Vodafone TV. [link]
*@pikachutrainer* @VodafoneIN I'm sorry, I've joined a course that takes up a lot of my hours each day. Could you try calling later at night? [link]
*@pikachutrainer* Also, I don't need info on Vodafone TV. Maybe you could re-read my rant. Vodafone Mobile TV - Access Points issue [link]


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 7, 2011)

call this number *1800114000* (Toll Free, All Working days - Mon-Sat, 09.30 AM to 05.30 PM )though its busy most of the times i was able to connect a call after trying for half an hour!!!!

If these people can't help u then i am doubtful if anyone can help u
These people had helped me get Rs45 back once from Airtel as
they had charged me for a hello tune which i never subscribed to and Airtel customer care is just pathetic and tried to put the blame on me but once i contacted these people they were hell more courteous!!!!


----------



## Joker (Apr 8, 2011)

yup..i was also about to post the 'jago grahak jago' helpline. try it and let us see wht happens.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 8, 2011)

Ah thanks, will try that tomorrow. ^_^


----------

